# Student Visa (500) Granted: processing time 26 calendar days



## Anantkeshav (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello all,

Thought to share about the results of my Student visa (Post Graduate Research Sector) application (sub class 500) with dependents (wife and two kids).

Granted in 26 Calendar Days! Pretty Fast 
Status went from Received to Finalized  

I think, if you have submitted all the necessary required documents in a systematic manner then your file will be processed very quick. Moreover, it is wise to write a Cover Letter along and submit with your file. Be Genuine, Honest, and the World is with You 

Cheers all!
Netra


----------



## Tinysharma21 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi, Your question is quite similar to mine. I would appreciate any guidance on the same. 
My husband is in Australia doing an MBA since Jan 2017. I applied for a student dependent visa subclass 500 in April 2017 and haven't heard anything on the same. I have submitted all the required documents. I tried sending emails to the embassy but they say due to high volume I need to wait. Please guide.

Thanks people.


----------



## Anantkeshav (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello Tinysharma21,

Many thanks for your email. If you have submitted the necessary documents as required in your case then it is better to be patient and wait. I know this wait game is a stressful period, but you don't have any other option. You will be rewarded at the end, if your case is genuine and documents are perfect. 

Good luck!
Netra


----------



## Tarita Moureen (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi, Congratulations for your visa. Did you complete yr medical before application lodged?


----------



## Anantkeshav (Aug 21, 2017)

Tarita Moureen said:


> Hi, Congratulations for your visa. Did you complete yr medical before application lodged?


Yes, Tarita.


----------



## gn.abhijit (Sep 6, 2017)

hi, I am a new member. I am pass out from IIT kharagpur as one of the toppers. I have got Phd offer with 100% scholarship in uni of Melbourne. I applied as single entrant for PGR subclass 500 on 14th may. Recieved message on 23rd may for extra documents(form 80, form 1221, research proposal). I submitted on 25th may. They asked me on 26 may for detailed research proposal.I sent it immediately. I had my medical done on 7th june. It had been 115 days(4 months till now), no outcome. Whenever I mail them they reply we are trying our best. 
I am a genuine case as a topper from IIT going to top institute of Aus. How many days it can take more. On whst factor does time depends on. Or is it my visa will get cancelled.
Waiting for your reply.
Thank you


----------



## gn.abhijit (Sep 6, 2017)

Is it I got my medical done little late, that's why I am undergoing delay. Can requesting uni help in getting visa processed faster.
I have already defered my course 2 times, scholarship has certain conditions. More delay may cause lot of damage.


----------



## Anantkeshav (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello gn.abhijit,

I think the DIBP calculates the days after you have submitted all the necessary documents. May be some expert member comments on this! 

Well, no body can tell you about the exact processing time. I have read in other posts that by emailing the DIBP often we make our file process even slower.

Hope some registered and expert member gives you some better suggestion and/ or advise about writing to the DIBP.

Good luck on your application!
Cheers,
Netra


----------



## gn.abhijit (Sep 6, 2017)

oh I did mistake. I have written to DIBP many times. That means we should not write to them. But they gave very polite and proper reply each time telling me that the character and health assessment are done by other agencies and it can take some time to get clearance from them.


----------



## gn.abhijit (Sep 6, 2017)

Does this clearance happen for all pgr students? How much time it can take? 
Atleast on basis of GTE they don't reject visa? I wrote in my gte that I have passion for physics, I am topper and i want to be scientist and uni of melb is under top 50 in qs ranking for research and thus I am going there to do high class research. Is that alright about gte? do phd visa get cancelled also


----------



## Burden (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey Netra,

Do you mind if I ask what you included in your cover letter?

Cheers,
Alex.


----------



## nadeeshan (Dec 7, 2017)

*STUDENT VISA (Post graduate by course work)*

I have applied a student visa (post graduate course work) with my wife and kid on end of OCT 2017. I have applied for the Nov intake but I differed due to delaying the visa. However, all the things had been verified by the immigration 2 weeks back, since then nothing updated on my case. It is still remains as Processing and I am worrying about my case. It already took 30+ working days to give a result.

Any advice?


----------



## PrinceMonga (Feb 10, 2018)

Hey Tarita did you got your visa.If yes ,when you got your visa.


----------



## i.tezz (Apr 5, 2018)

*Visa status*

Did you get your visa??
And how many days i take to clear after "further Assesment" status?


----------



## Amandeepkahlon (Jul 16, 2018)

Guys i applied for student visa for masters in the month of June. Still no update. How many days it takes to process the application. ?


----------



## Nikku (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi, I am also waiting for the visa, we have started a petition on change.org: Here is the link: https://www.change.org/p/peter-dutt...facebook&utm_campaign=share_for_starters_page

Please sign it. And share it among your friends and juniors.


----------

